# Can any R/O match this?



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

International Space Station: Girl, 8, chats to astronaut on amateur radio


American spaceman Kjell Lindgren says the encounter "may be my favourite so far".



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sparkie2182,

I have deleted the other post.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Tyvm


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

In October 1926 the national press reported an attempt by a certain individual to send a message to the planet Mars;

“It was learned in London during the evening that from the Government high power station at Rugby a message had been arranged to be transmitted to Mars just before midnight. This did not mean that the Government and the Post Office authorities were inclined to regard communication with the planet within the bounds of possibility. The message had been handed to the Central Radio Office of the G.P.O. and had been accepted for transmission, reception not being guaranteed. It was of a length which would take somewhere about three to four minutes to transmit by Morse, and was described as being of ‘no known language’.

The transmission was to take place on a wavelength of 18.240 metres which the Rugby station happened to be using last night, and the message was to be prefixed with three M’s. In the Morse code two dashes represent the letter M. At five minutes to twelve the Rugby station transmitted into the void the message handed in by a private person. An official at the Central Radio Office, discussing the matter with a Press representative, said the message would probably be charged for at the long distance ship rate. viz. 1s 6d per word. "The Rugby station has world-wide range," added the official, "but I do not know about the planetary system. If people wished to send out messages and are prepared to pay for them there does not seem to be any valid reason why the Post Office should refuse revenue”.

Asked if the authorities would agree to transmit a message intended for the moon or the man therein, the official repeated that he could see no reason for rejecting such a message.

It is not known if the message was received.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

No QSL then?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

No known language? Surely, then, a secret language and prohibited by regulation.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

View attachment 693838
View attachment 693838
View attachment 693838
View attachment 693838


----------



## searover.don (Oct 21, 2021)

Varley said:


> No known language? Surely, then, a secret language and prohibited by regulation.


Does that language have an alphabet then? Does it include an 'M'?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Who can tell. It's a secret isn't it?


----------



## Jumbuk34 (Mar 27, 2019)

Varley said:


> No known language? Surely, then, a secret language and prohibited by regulation.


What regulation prohibits secret language?


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Jumbuk34 said:


> What regulation prohibits secret language?


None, but amateur radio regulations prohibit them.
Certainly allowed in telegrams.


----------

